

Apache Cassandra 1.0 released. - xedin
http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.db.cassandra.user/21142

======
rkalla
There are some really nice work in this release like the compaction work and
years of testing to help add to the stability that I think is makes a strong
1.0 release for the Cassandra team.

I would like to see some more example data models and deployments on Cassandra
because I still find the column model entirely unintuitive but that is more a
limitation of my brain as obviously people are deploying on it just fine.

~~~
jbellis
Agreed, this is something that takes a little getting used to.

Diagrams help: <http://www.datastax.com/docs/1.0/ddl/index>

Max's posts also include some good examples, although they predate some
features like column indexes: [http://maxgrinev.com/2010/07/12/do-you-really-
need-sql-to-do...](http://maxgrinev.com/2010/07/12/do-you-really-need-sql-to-
do-it-all-in-cassandra/)

------
bbrizzi
They should make the font size smaller, I was almost able to read it.

~~~
jbellis
Yeah, gmane sucks that way. Alternate archive: [http://www.mail-
archive.com/user@cassandra.apache.org/msg180...](http://www.mail-
archive.com/user@cassandra.apache.org/msg18093.html)

------
DonnyV
...and no one cares.

~~~
heisenmink
I think sites like Reddit and Digg, whom depend on Cassandra, will care quite
alot.

Reddit, which is growing very much, will appreciate the performance
improvements.

